# طلبة تقال لمن يكون فى شدة ضيقة



## ميرنا (9 أبريل 2006)

*طلبة تقال لمن يكون فى شدة ضيقة*

طلبة تقال لمن يكون فى شدة ضيقة
أيها الرب الآله ضابط الكل الذى سمع تضرع أبينا آدم وخلصه من الجحيم . أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) وكل الشعب المسيحى الأرثوذكسيى بصلاة سيدتنا العذراء وجميع الشهداء والقديسين أمين . يا من أعطى شيت معرفة الألسن والكتابة يا من سمع تضرع نوح ونجاه من الطوفان أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك( فلان ) وكل الشعب المسيحى الأرثوذكسيى بصلاة سيدتنا العذراء وجميع الشهداء والقديسين أمين . يا من سمع دعاء إبراهيم وخلصه من المصائب والحروب أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) وكل الشعب المسيحى الأرثوذكسيى بصلاة سيدتنا العذراء وجميع الشهداء والقديسين أمين . يا من خلص يعقوب من يد عيسو أخيه أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) وكل الشعب المسيحى الأرثوذكسيى بصلاة سيدتنا الظاهرة وجميع الشهداء والقديسين أمين . يا من خلص أسحق من الذبح وفداه بكبش من الشجرة أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) وكل الشعب المسيحى الأرثوذكسيى بصلاة سيدتنا العذراء وجميع الشهداء والقديسين أمين . يا من أنقذ يوسف من كيد زوجة الحاكم وخلصه أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من قبل صلاة موسى النبى وأخرج الشعب من أرض مصر على يديه أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من سمع دعاء شمشون الجبار وأعطاه القوة إلى هدم البربا على أعدائه وقتلهم أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من دعاء يشوع بن نون وأعطاه القوة إلى هدم أسوار أريحا أسمعنا نحن اليوم و خلص عبدك ( فلان )يا من سمع دعاء داود وأعطاه القوة حتى قتل الفلسطينى الجبار أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من سمع دعاء دانيال النبى وخلصه من أفواه الأسود الضارية . أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من أنقذ الثلاثة فتيه وخلصهم من أتون النار وأنقذهم بمدينة بابل على يد الملك نبوخذ نصر أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من سمع تضرع يونان النبى وهو فى بطن الحوت أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من أعطى أشعياء القوة حتى نشروه بمنشار الخشب أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من سمع دعاء أرميا النبى ورمى فى جب الأسود وأنقذته أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من سمع دعاء أيوب الصديق وشكره وصبره على البلوى أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من سمع دعاء حزقيال الملك الذى كان يائس من الحياه فوهبت له طول العمر أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من سمع دعاء الأنبياء الأبرار فى الليل والنهار وأعطيتهم سؤالهم فى الخير الدائم بسلامة نفوسهم وأجسادهم مع مغفرة خطاياهم كذلك أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ). يا من خلص بطرس الرسول من أهوال البحر وشدة امواجة وسلمته يدك العزيزة القوية لينجو من الغرق أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من قبل إليه بولس الرسول وبعد كفره ومحاربته للكنيسة ورجمه لأسطفانوس أول الشهداء وصيرته كريماً وأميناً ومعلماً عظيماً فى الكنيسة أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ). يا من سمع دعاء التلاميذ وفتح أعينهم حتى فهمواا معانى الكلمات المقدسة وعرفوا تفسير الكلام الإلهى أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ). يا من سمع دعاء المرأة المنحنية عند رجوعها من الهيكل وقلت لها من فمك القدوس تكون صحيحة وينحل عنك هذا الرباط أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من سمع صياح العميان ووهب لهم الضوء الروحانى و الجسدانى كذلك أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من أشبع خمسة الآلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين كذلك أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من قبل فلسى الأرملة ومدحها عندما ألقت ما كان معها كذلك أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) يا من حول الماء إلى خمر فى عرس قانا الجليل بقوة لاهوته أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك( فلان ) يا من أنتهر البحر والريح بقوته العاليه وقبل الأبن الشاطر بعدما بدد أموال أبيه وغناه ويا من قبل إليه أعتراف اللص اليمين على عود الصليب على أمانته وأقراره بك أنك أنت الإله الحق وبصراخه قائلاً أذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك وأعطيته الفردوس برحمتك يامن سمع دعاء الشهداء وخلصهم من العذاب ويا من سمع دعاء جميع القديسين وكمل غلباتهم يا من نطق على لسان حزقيال النبى قسماً أقسم أنى لست أهوى موت الخاطئ مثل ما يرجع وتحيا نفسه هب لنا يا سيدنا توبه مثل توبة داود النبى يا من قال أرجعوا إلى وأنا أرجع إليكم وأن كانت خطاياكم مثل القرمز الأحمر أنا أجعلها بيضاء مثل الصوف النقى يا من قال لبنى إسرائيل أرجعوا إلى لئلا تموتوا بخطاياكم أبعدوا عن النجاسات وأنا أقبلكم وأكون لكم كالآب وتكونون لى بنين وبنات أسمعنا نحن اليوم وخلص عبدك ( فلان ) وكل الشعب المسيحى أحفظنا و أياهم بصلاة سيدتنا العذراء وجميع الشهداء والقديسين وكل من أرضى الرب الآله بأعماله الصالحة الآن وكل أوان إلى الآبد أمين .


----------



## mga (14 يونيو 2006)

*صلاة حلوة*

:new5: صلاة حلوة خالص ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*صلاة جميلة 

شكرا يا ميرنا 

وربنا ينجينا من الضيقات ومن كل شر وشبه شر

ويباركك*


----------

